# Sunburst poinies are dead



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I bought a bottle of Fritz Enzyme 9 to boost my bacteria, but failed to realize that it expired 7 months ago. The ponies were eating healthly before I put in Fritz and died overnight. Could it be the cause? I also turned off the skimmer as suggested by Fritz.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Oh yea, it would have just added ammoina to the tank. Sorry to hear it man


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep i would expect that as well. Sorry to hear.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u should have dosed vodka to boost bacteria.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

jiggy said:


> u should have dosed vodka to boost bacteria.


Vodka?

The LFS that sold me the expired Enzyme will replace my ponies free.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmm, i should tell my mom i need 4 handles for boosting the bacteria...


----------

